# Mappin (Mappin & Webb) Incoming



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had these in my subconscious for a while, Mappin watches cased by the London Jeweller Mappin and Webb as set out here...

" Mappin & Webb was one of London's most prestigious jewellers, catering for a high society clientele. The company was a stockist of almost all the top tier Swiss watch brands, but also commissioned a range of exceptionally fine watches that were to be sold under its own brand name"

..."

and therefore when one came up at a reasonable price it would have been rude not to...sellers pics.










"Mappin & Webb is a true British treasure with over 241 years of tradition and historical significance in the world of silver and jewellery. Illustrious clients throughout the decades include Queen of France Marie Antoinette, the last Czar of Russia Nicholas II, Winston Churchill, Charles Dickens, Harry Houdini and Grace Kelly. "





































other examples

Doctors watch










http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/mappin-webb/vintage-mappin-webb-watches-for-sale/

could go [IMG alt="Image result for vintage mappin and webb watches" data-ratio="107.24"]https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/232874667257_/Gold-Mappin-Webb-9ct-Vintage-Watch-Automatic.jpg[/IMG]on forever with the designs as some were bespoke pieces, some bearing the name Mapping & Webb some Mappin as with the watch above.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

my particular watch is a manual wind 17 jewel swiss mecahnical, thats all i know of the movement at the moment. 33m dia case, 18mm lugs and very slim...I think it might be a trade up from my t92 flighty which i sold this afternoon. All seiko chronos now gone.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Never knew they did Watches, but knew they did Carriage Clocks, as a friend had one. I know they were not cheap, so gathered classy. Well done.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@scottswatches i know youve had a few of these in the past, anything to tell or any info? I cant seem to gather much on the net or the forums about them only that they were branded by Mappin & Webb using bought in movements? Or indeed produced by "xxxxxx" for mappin and webb who then put their name on? Either or Both I guess? I presume they are like the other jewellers Garrard is it? And Tiffany branding watches made for them?

Ive picked up little via a search on here only some comments by @mel about 10 years ago, regarding a travel clock he had, with Mappin on the dial and Mappin and Webb on the movement. It seems sometimes they just put Mappin on the dial and sometimes Mappin & Webb. In fact the older ones just seem to have Mappin on the dial and the newer ones Mappin & Webb in most cases. Cheers Nigel.

@Karrusel

do you know anything Alan? Thanks Nigel.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've only had Mappin & Webb watches, and like Garrard you mentioned they are good

I recently had this more modern chronograph called the Campaign



but you are more likely to see watches like these



Most were gold presentation watches for long service it seems. But they are well put together and use good movements - Like Garrard, it seems if there was a 17 jewel movement or a 25 jewel movement they always chose the higher spec.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> I've only had Mappin & Webb watches, and like Garrard you mentioned they are good
> 
> I recently had this more modern chronograph called the Campaign
> 
> ...


 yes from what i can tell Mappin and Webb and Mappin are one and the same, seems some bore the full name and some just Mappin on the dial, some being marked Mappin on the dial and Mappin and Webb on the movement and some with no markings on the movements. for example in the Doctors watch above

[IMG alt="mappin-webb-watch-1932.gif" data-ratio="75.00"]http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/mappin-webb-watch-1932.gif[/IMG]

again this example on Chrono 24

https://www.chrono24.co.uk/all/mappin-9ct-calibre-fhf-70-fabrique-dhorologerie-de-fontainemelon--id11440712.htm

it seems the older ones are more likely to Just have Mappin on the dial. This is the one off chrono24 above

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="121.06"]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/66380594_154748529023856_3578068698029621248_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_oc=AQkKjN_ZwwGwjq-Wtfe1V4KUAREoBNqUD5bdu0s8X0mVq4LakXvslthlXgtzCVG7rFi56C0OcBbUaZHF3oL_o9_O&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr3-1.xx&oh=2f48bf84517adbef93cd40150e24890c&oe=5D785890[/IMG]

I wonder if its to do with where they were sold from? As Mappin and Webb also have outlets in other countries not just the UK and London.

i'll whip the back off when it comes and see whats movement is used.

http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/mappin-webb/mappin-webb-duo-dial-doctors-watch-18k-gold-1932/

the above link gives a more mundane reason for only putting Mappin on the dial...

""Mappin" is signed above the dial centre point, with "Swiss Made" running along the bottom edge. This distinctive signature, with a lengthened "tail" running from the first letter, was the same one used on the Mappin Rolex Oysters that appeared in the mid-1930s. On some of the earlier officer's watches from the World War I era, which had larger circular dials, the full Mappin & Webb name was used. On these rectangular models, where the dial wasn't particularly wide, the abbreviated Mappin version is more common."

There is no tell tale on the movement at all.

for the so called 'duo dial doctors watch'


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Sounds like it depended on how much room they had on the dial in the early years, i guess that makes sense, with the more modern watches getting bigger you can fit more on and hence the correlation with the more modern watches having the full name on. Any guess as to what movement this is?










this must be an example of the early watches they are speaking of, from a link on WUS again small dial 'mappin'










https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/1930-mappin-webb-longines-serviced-839355.html

which is interesting because it uses a longines movement in the mappin branded case...



















so there is no doubt that Mappin & Webb and Mappin are one and the same but why chop and change with the logo? is it really as simple as dial space?...or is it to do with the manufacturer they contracted to make the watch? I'm sure in the 'mappin' above that given the comments on WUS then Longines will have made the watch from start to finish, only branding it for mappin, apparently some were Rolex watches and no doubt many other manufacture but with mappin on in the early days.

And of course in this example it has Longines on the dial also...the plot thickens.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

from the Longines records on the above watch.

"It was invoiced to Messrs.' Baume, who were for many years our agent in UK, on 09.05.1931."

In which case has anyone any idea why the records from Longines would record the watch as invoiced to a third party?...'Baume' in which case surely Mappin as Mappin and Webb also, would be acting as sales agent having put their or had put their name on the dial. Why would the Jeweller be putting their name on a watch sold through a Longines UK AD being Baume?

Or is the Longines record merely pertaining to their wholesale agent who sold it onto Mappin / Mappin & Webb?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This link gives clarification. Rolex watches sold by Mappin & Webb with the abbreviated "Mappin" printed on the dial....

http://www.vintage-watches-collection.com/watch/mappin-webb/vintage-mappin-webb-watches-for-sale/

("We see this point graphically illustrated on the early Rolex watches that were sold by Mappin & Webb through its Regent Street shop. Mappin & Webb has been an official Rolex agent since 1914, but in the pre-1920 era was far more famous than its supplier. Hence when we've found early Rolex watches that were sold new by Mappin & Webb, these are usually with the abbreviated "Mappin" word printed on their dials in much larger letters than the "Rolex" name beneath them. Just occasionally, we'll come across beautiful Rolex Oysters from the art deco era with "Mappin Rolex" on their dials almost as if this was the brand that manufactured them. These are some of the most charming vintage Rolex variants from the inter-war period and are much prized by collectors.")

one last twist is that mappin and webb seem to have made their own watches named 'mappin campaign' and again only being branded mappin on the dial....http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/watches/article/mappin-webb-military-watches-rule-britannia/

[IMG alt="Gents 9ct Gold Mappin Campaign Wristwatch, 1950s (1 of 6)" data-ratio="145.32"]https://www.loveantiques.com/images/d000418/items/78477/dscf8553.jpg[/IMG]

"The original Mappin Campaign watches were worn by soldiers during the Boer War and they proved themselves to be very reliable even in desert conditions in the Battle of Omdurman in 1898. Advertised as "Mappin's Famed Campaign watch", it was declared to be "absolutely dust and damp-proof" and fitted with a "luminous dial that shows the time on the blackest of nights". The watch was put to the test in the most severe desert conditions possible, as Anglo-Egyptian troops, led by General Kitchener, turned the tide on the Mahdist War. "


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Like Garrard, Asprey, Mappin & Webb, along with their home produced high quality silverware/jewellery, were primarily importers/retailers of, again, high quality timepieces.

Early pieces may have been cased & finished (hands & dials applied also) on their premises ?

In all instances the retailer would have had their logo, trade mark applied on the dial. Have also seen individual retailers marks stamped on the movement, in particular on American branded timepieces.

Pretty sure you will have a nice quality timepiece, when it arrives. :thumbsup:

For me the quality is in the movement, not just the name on the dial.

Vintage timepieces are much more enjoyable, IMHO.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Like Garrard, Asprey, Mappin & Webb, along with their home produced high quality silverware/jewellery, were primarily importers/retailers of, again, high quality timepieces.
> 
> Early pieces may have been cased & finished (hands & dials applied also) on their premises ?
> 
> ...


 thank you sir, much appreciated :yes:

i'll put pics on when it arrives, i was impressed by how slim it looks.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

The Mappin (Mappin & Webb) arrived today and its remarkably nice and in very good condition. Its 33mm and an amazing 4mm deep in the case. It really is slim. How on earth have they managed to make a manual wind mechanical so slim? There isnt even extra depth for the winding stem like a lot of the attempts at ultra slims in the 60s and 70s. Ive fitted a nice simple hirsch oriris in black smooth matt. Its a lovely simple classy looking thing. Sets and winds beautifully with a non quick set date which snaps over precisely on midnight. Very pleased some pics.






























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thread this and good to have the spotlight shone on Mappin & Webb - a brand that I have looked at but wasn't inspired enough to write about at the time, though nothing to do with the quality of the watches. The summary history of Mappin & Webb watches given on the following web address (mentioned above by Nigel) is useful: vintage-watches-collection.com/watches/mappin-webb


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive had some requests for movement pictures here you go.























Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

And with the micrometer on the case. The circa 4mm on the gauge is from case top to bottom of case back and includes the case back in that 4mm









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Well done, Nigel.

You have a very nice & respected Peseux 7001 movement, if I am not mistaken.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Well done, Nigel.
> 
> You have a very nice & respected Peseux 7001 movement.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 thanks Alan that sounds good, i'll do a bit of research as i dont know anything about them at the moment. Thanks for your help with it. :yes:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree with Alan , the Peseux 7001 cal is a nice movement . Some more information on the calibre here Nigel .

https://wornandwound.com/caliber-spec-peseuxeta-7001/


----------

